
Windows 8 includes new Protogon file system, return of WinFS? - shawndumas
http://www.winrumors.com/windows-8-includes-new-protogon-file-system-return-of-winfs/
======
bediger
Wasn't WinFS one of those features that was supposed to appear in Chicago or
Cairo or one of those code names? I seem to recall thinking it was a rehash
when the Longhorn WinFS rumors of WinFS appeared.

